# K-force



## mmce (Jun 26, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with a company called K-force?  I am looking into a remote coder position with them and wanted to know if they are legit?

Thanks


----------



## cldavenport (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi,
I don't personally but a member of the chapter I belong to currently works for them. I got the recruiters info from her. I spoke with a recruiter recently about coming aboard but I am just a couple months shy of their required experience. Good luck.


----------



## mmce (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm a couple months shy of experience too.  I've complete the application and phone interview but have to wait until October to satisfy their experience requirement.  Let me know how it goes for you.

Thanks, Meg


----------



## cldavenport (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Meg,
That's great news! Good luck to you!


----------



## tbrien12 (Jun 27, 2014)

I have worked with a recruiter and passed all their criteria I'm just waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## Lisa M Laidlaw (Jun 29, 2014)

*K-Force*

Today in the AZ Central which is the Phoenix newspaper, there was a section about the top companies to work for and K-Force was on the list.  I was impressed.  It was the only company in that category to make it.  Also, I know gal who has worked for them for a couple of years and she likes it.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jul 1, 2014)

Lisa M Heil said:


> Today in the AZ Central which is the Phoenix newspaper, there was a section about the top companies to work for and K-Force was on the list.  I was impressed.  It was the only company in that category to make it.  Also, I know gal who has worked for them for a couple of years and she likes it.



Interesting I will have to look that up. 
thanks


----------

